# New Case 450



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

I currently have a Case 450 demo unit. My question is what does everyone think of the new Case skidsteers? I've never used anything but Bobcat or Gehl, so I'm looking for feedback. It runs out good and is a workhorse. I've heard some negative about the newer Case so I wanna make sure I hear it all before dropping 40k.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

The Case may not have all the gizmo's as other machines but they are a good reliable and capable workhorse. Well worth the money.

-Mike


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I am having a new pole shed put up this week and one of the builders (which is a sub and friend) just bought a 450 and its sitting in my yard now. I drove it around and played and was very impressed. Ive never heard anything negative about Case.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Case has never been top dog when it comes to skidsteers, but they are reliable as hell, and built strong, the only problem i have ever heard about any Case skids steer had to do with the 430 and a injector flaw, where it wouldn't start even after being plugged in, only on the 430 though, and i believe it was taken care of


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

The paving company i used to work for had 2 case skids. They worked 8-10hrs a day every day following a milling machine around. Cleaning up the piles and along the curb line. They were great skids.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

I have had a few Case skidsteers and had good luck with them. I currently have a 445CTL and it is a work horse.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

We have a 450CT - had it for about a year and a half now, has a little over 800 hrs on it. Honestly don't know how we ever did without this machine, especially once the weather turns like it has now - it's been wet the last 2 weeks. We also have a 75XT that I bought new in '02, now has about 3000 hrs on it. 

Both have been reliable machines. Any issues have been straight forward, except for needing an instrument cluster on the 75. Most issues can be figured out, at least with a little mechanical knowledge.

I would not hesitate to buy Case again - I've been using them since the early 90's, and while they aren't the Cadillac machine, they get the job done.


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

GMC Driver;1082510 said:


> We have a 450CT - had it for about a year and a half now, has a little over 800 hrs on it. Honestly don't know how we ever did without this machine, especially once the weather turns like it has now - it's been wet the last 2 weeks. We also have a 75XT that I bought new in '02, now has about 3000 hrs on it.
> 
> Both have been reliable machines. Any issues have been straight forward, except for needing an instrument cluster on the 75. Most issues can be figured out, at least with a little mechanical knowledge.
> 
> I would not hesitate to buy Case again - I've been using them since the early 90's, and while they aren't the Cadillac machine, they get the job done.


Just like my Takeuchi it is not as fancy as the Cats but it will work hard all day every day and not hardly have any problems. We have a 95XT on the farm and it is the smoothest and most reliable machine I have ever run. I would not hesitate to buy a Case wheeled machine as far as track machines I am prone to Takeuchi but that is a whole other story.


----------



## spaceman12321 (Dec 3, 2007)

You might check with Coleman equipment in Bonner Springs Kansas (just outside of Kansas City), they had a new '08 450 that they were trying to move. It might be worth your drive from Iowa if the price is right. It had a cab, 2spd etc. Actually you might check with your dealer first to see if they can do a dealer trade, not sure if they can but that way you are purchasing through a local dealer.


----------

